# Cleaning using alcohol



## felix (May 9, 2009)

Can I clean the outside of the cube with alcohol? Would it affect the (plastic) stickers and the cube? Note I want the stickers to remain in place.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 9, 2009)

use "goo gone" (i think i miss spelled) that's what MeMyselfAndPi uses, i don't know it's just for removing sticker's goo on the cube


----------



## oskarasbrink (May 9, 2009)

i don't know if alcohol works , but goo gone works. i have Titab skiwax and silicone remover and it works just fine


----------



## panyan (May 9, 2009)

uk, use white sprit

us, use "mineral spirit" (if your in the unfortunate situation of living in the us )

always takes off goo 100% and very quickly with minimal effort!


----------



## GermanCube (May 9, 2009)

I think, you could just take a towel or sth. like that and clean the outside of your cube with soap. Keep the towel 'semi-wet' (what's the word???) and make sure it isn't too wet. That should work very well!


----------



## Gparker (May 9, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Keep the towel 'semi-wet' (what's the word???) and make sure it isn't too wet.



Damp is the word , your english is coming along great


----------



## Nevrino (May 9, 2009)

i've tried with soap but it sucked, I used thinner on a cube i didn't like to get the glue off and thought it would destroy the cube but it surprisingly didn't so I recommend it.


----------



## darkzelkova (May 9, 2009)

Rubbing alcohol worked for me to remove the stickers.


----------



## GermanCube (May 9, 2009)

Gparker said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the towel 'semi-wet' (what's the word???) and make sure it isn't too wet.
> ...



Thanks, I'll change it.

Me no, I need improof mai englisch


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 9, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> I think, you could just take a towel or sth. like that and clean the outside of your cube with soap. Keep the towel 'semi-wet' (what's the word???) and make sure it isn't too wet. That should work very well!



How long have you been taking English?
I'm taking German, but unfortunately, this is the US, and we only start languages in school in 9th grade...


----------



## felix (May 9, 2009)

Wait, are you guys recommending stuff that would take off the stickers? I want to keep the stickers on.


----------



## darkzelkova (May 9, 2009)

In that case, use a rag that is damp with water. Not too much. Why would you want to clean the outside? What type of stickers do you have?


----------



## jonny guitar (May 9, 2009)

Windex a cloth lightly and wipe the cube with the cloth...works great and doesn't get under the stickers. When my cubes get greasy feeling I do this and it works great.


----------



## jcuber (May 10, 2009)

I started in pre-k, but they only do spainish till 8th


----------



## Poke (May 10, 2009)

Alchohol works, just make sure you do not get any UNDER the stickers.


----------



## felix (May 10, 2009)

A precaution to remove germs because I've been sick.


----------



## TomZ (May 11, 2009)

That sounds a bit like mysophobia...? You needn't worry because the same germs are not going to make you sick a second time thanks to our wonderful immune system. And I don't think the cube is a good place for bacteria to grow so you shouldn't worry about others getting infected from your cube. Your keyboard or door handle might be much more dangerous.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 11, 2009)

TomZ said:


> You needn't worry because the same germs are not going to make you sick a second time thanks to our wonderful immune system.



Your assumption is a little misguided: the poster didn't specify the illness and you can certainly reinfect yourself with many types of viral, bacterial and fungal pathogens.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 5, 2013)

Could you use rubbing alcohol to clean the insides of a cube?

Yes I know bump


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 5, 2013)

It wouldn't damage the plastic, and would remove any goo/lube/dirt. Can't see why not, if just wiping it doesn't do the job for you.

I have a baby, so I use baby wipes!!!


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, it worked pretty well on my Zhanchi.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 5, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> I have a baby, so I use baby wipes!!!



I never thought of that before. I'll have to try that next time!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I never thought of that before. I'll have to try that next time!


Adding "having a baby" to my ToDo-list
Adding "getting baby wipes" to my ReasonsWhy-list


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 5, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Adding "having a baby" to my ToDo-list
> Adding "getting baby wipes" to my ReasonsWhy-list



lol
Need to clean cube --> need wipes --> need baby.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 6, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Adding "having a baby" to my ToDo-list
> Adding "getting baby wipes" to my ReasonsWhy-list



LOL indeed. My mum became so dependent on baby wipes for general cleaning tasks that she always had a pack in her car, even when her oldest child was well into his teens. So no need to have a baby, per se!

My mum isn't a cuber, but if she was, I'm sure she would be proud of me!  They're also good for wiping up excess lube from syringe, removing sticker goo, refreshing sticky hands on a hot day (or post-snack)... every cuber should have some (wipes, not babies. But also babies!).


----------



## Florian (Aug 6, 2013)

one shot of whiskey for me, one shot of whiskey for my cube


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 6, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> I have a baby, so I use baby wipes!!!


Have you tried Sudocrem as lube yet?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 6, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Have you tried Sudocrem as lube yet?



How about baby oil?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 6, 2013)

baby wipes worked very well on my cube when I cleaned it out a couple weeks ago. Especially if you felt you overlubed or have a gummy cube. Takes the lube right off and gets rid of the dirt too


----------



## Dino (Aug 6, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> LOL indeed. My mum became so dependent on baby wipes for general cleaning tasks that she always had a pack in her car, even when her oldest child was well into his teens. So no need to have a baby, per se!
> 
> My mum isn't a cuber, but if she was, I'm sure she would be proud of me!  They're also good for wiping up excess lube from syringe, removing sticker goo, refreshing sticky hands on a hot day (or post-snack)... every cuber should have some (wipes, not babies. But also babies!).


Baby wipes are my go to option for cleaning just about anything lol!


----------

